# .22 SSS in a 10/22



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I normally shoot .22 Sniper Sub Sonic rounds out of my Marlin Bolt Action. I have loaned that gun (almost certainly permanantly) to my son. Does anyone else shoot the .22 SSS, and will they cycle through a Ruger 10/22. I really like the 10/22, but am concerned about the low velocity round cycling properly.

Thanks

Galump


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I haven't used the SSS particularly, but I can tell you that I've shot a whole bunch of different 22 LR rounds, of different velocities through my 10/22, and I've never had a problem with anything cycling properly.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

Try it and see what happens, I know the 10/22 won't cycle shorts or shot shells. It's one of the reasons my 10/22 is all dusty. The bullet won't stick in the barrel but you may end up extracting the case with a pocket knife.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

It will likly not have enough power to cycle the bolt but it should be ok if you just cycle the bolt manualy between shots i think sub sonics are still long rifle in length or close but the first time try it with just one in the mag and cyclr it in to see how it feeds then put 2 or three in mag and cycle the bolt through all of them if they feed ok that way put one in the chamber and shoot see if it even cyles out my guess is not enough power to operate the bolt in wich case if the feed ok manualy you are set 
if it does cyle out the spent cartrige then try one in mag one in chamber and see if it makes it back far enough to pick up the next round and reset the hammer

i had a box of cheap 22lr that had just enough power to cyle in the next round but not enought to reset the hammer i tried cleaning and graphite thinking the bolt wan't working free enought but when i got to shooting the stingers i never had this problem again

personaly i use the CCI stingers in my 10/22 i find that they are a slight bit longer than most long rifle about a 64th to a 32nd and the claim speed of 1650 feet per second so certanly not anywhere near sub sonnic but man do they make a mess when you hit somthing 22 mag power out of a 22lr

can i ask why the sub sonics my guess is they are for in barn shooting of pests or in town shooting 

but you will definitly need to sight in with the subs they will have a different trajectory than lr shells 
once i sight in with a particular brand and type i keep buying that brand and type if i want to change then it is off to sight back in it may only be a few clicks diffrent in eleivation but when your are shooting squerrel you have te be right there ot its a mis.

my 10/22 is set up for the longer shots with the 4 to 12 power scope when i first got it i was gardening at my wife's aunts next door to my inlaws about 75 yards from thier deck i don't garden there anymore but she is still set up that way


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> 22 mag power out of a 22lr


Uh... no they are not .22 mag power out of a LR... more than normal LR but not the same as .22 mag...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ok you are correct more than 22lr power but not 22 mag yes but a lot better than the thunderbolts i had been using 
the singers realy do a number on a ****

and i did't have to buy another gun wich is no problem with me but i only get so much in my buget


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

According to a short article that I found on the web they chronographed 5 rounds through a 10/22 at an average of 771 fps. Rounds 1, 3, and 4 did not eject the spent case.

I tried posting the link, but I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

I haven't tried it,but I seriously doubt that the sss has enough pop to operate the bolt,and even of it does,you're probably gonna' run into other feeding problems,anyway.I have tried the CCI CB long in the 10/22,and only about half the time did it create enough blowback to toss the spent casing,much less chamber the next.Very often,I'd wind up with a spent case that was extracted,but not tossed clear of the reciever,so it would wind up all cockeyed in there,and I'd have to fumble with it to get it out.If the powder charge is roughly equal,you might get a bit more blowback out of the sss,as I believe the bullet grainage is more than the CB,but I still doubt it'll work.
Somethin' else to keep in mind.....If you're using the sss for the sake of having a quieter report,they won't be NEARLY as quiet out of a 10/22(or any other autoloader,for that matter)as they will out of your Marlin bolt action(a model 880,I presume).I'm talkin' about a HUGE difference.
Unless you're into the aftermarket stuff,or are just dead-set on an auto,I'd pick up another 880.I have an 880 ss(the stainless/synthetic version),and it shoots circles around all but the most accurized 10/22s.It's more accurate,more versitile,more rugged,and more reliable.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Picked up a used Marlin/Glenfield model 75 at the gunshow yesterday. Couldn't pass up the deal. $59. Decent shape, stock not great but mechanicals and bore looked real good. Can't shoot the SSS out of it, but have decided to get a .22 revolver for that purpose.
Thanks for the responses ya'll.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I guess I just don't get it, why would anyone even try to shoot something that isn't supposed to be put in a 10/22.
To me this is just asking for trouble.
This is a firearm, people.
Sorry but just had to bring up this view.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I shoot 22 cb's thru my l0/22 but as single shots only. Generally they do pop the bolt back and hang up without ejecting cleanly. 

When I got my l0/22 I was disappointed with the accuracy. Then (in American Hunter I believe) I read an article by a fellow who had fed his rifle ten or fifteen brands and grades (including match ammo) of ammunition as a test. He reported that Winchester Super-X hi velocity suited his rifle best. 

I went out and bought a couple of boxes; the effect was amazing. Suddenly I was knocking down pop-ups the size of eggs at 50 yards. Then I went out and bought a couple of bricks of those Super-X's. Still have some of them.

This is an off-the-shelf rifle. I had intentions of replacing the trigger and working on it a bit, but with the Super-X it suits me well enough now. Trigger is stiff but I can live with it. 
Ox


----------

